# Maybe you've seen this. So sue me.



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

my god.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I wonder if Tom makes the same facial expressions while he's having sex?

//I never knew that Paulo was bald. He's still cute, though.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

:yikes: After seeing that I don't know what to say.

LOL!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I only made it to 1:04.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

mendo said:


> I only made it to 1:04.


You were smart. I waited too long and now it's burned in my memory forever. :crazy:


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Patti said:


> You were smart. I waited too long and now it's burned in my memory forever. :crazy:


youtube is blocked at work.

maybe that is a good thing in this case..


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*As we say in show biz*

"Don't quit yer day job, kid" :blush2:


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

A fan's tribute to Contador...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Honestly, I wouldn't have believed it if you had said that there was a video showing Boonen & Bettini singing a Metallica song together. The funniest thing is that you can hear both of their accents which makes them sound really off key.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Its not their accents that make them off key.........


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

That was brutal. hGH and testosterone therapy cause baldness. I'm willing to bet that this is why Bettini and Boonen both have a balding head.

Tom Boonen in 2005/pre 2007:

















Tom Boonen in 2007:

























I've heard that Tom Boonen's shoes increased 3 sizes in 2007, at the age of 26.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> That was brutal. hGH and testosterone therapy cause baldness. I'm willing to bet that this is why Bettini and Boonen both have a balding head.


Maybe having an 18 year old girlfriend has caused an uptick his testosterone levels. 

Nice work, Tommeke.


----------

